# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Ancanot-ի, John-ի և սկսնակի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. Ancanot-ը սկսում է, John-ը՝ շարունակում, սկսնակն՝ ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների՝ իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------

John (07.02.2013), Stranger_Friend (07.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

*Խառնաշփոթ....*

Սովորական օր էր.... Տիկին Արմինեն զբաղված էր տնային գործերով՝ որոշել էր ամուսնու սիրած ճաշը պատրաստել......Միայնակ խոհանոցում, ինքն իր մտքերի հետ, ցածր ձայնով երգում էր երիտասարդ տարիներից մի սիրելի երգ..... Անկախ իրենից հուշերի գիրկն էր ընկել.... Աչքերի առջև հերթով պատկերվում էին ապրած 50 տարիների հիշարժան օրերը...... Նրա համար առաջնեկի՝ Գևորգի ծնունդն էր ամուսնության օր դարձել, քանի որ այդպես էլ ոչ մի հարսանիք չեղավ, նույնիսկ ամուսնական մատանին չմնաց, ամեն ինչ վաճառեցին երեխաներին պահելու համար.....
Բայց իր տարիքի համեմատ ջահել էր երևում տիկին Արմինեն... դժվար տարիներ շատ էր ունեցել, ամուսնական վկայագրի տակ ստորագրելը այնքան սովորական եղավ, որ երևի օրն էլ կմոռանար, եթե դա չլիներ Սուրբ Ծննդյան օրը կամ երեխաները գեղեցիկ անակնկալով չշնորհավորեին...... 17 համատեղ ապրած տարիների ընթացքում շատ ծանր օրեր տեսան ինքն ու ամուսինը.... գործազրկություն, փոքր բնակարան և երկու գրկի երեխա.... Փառք Աստծո, հիմա ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի լավ էր... ամուսինն աշխատում էր, երեխաները շուտով համալսարան պետք է ընդունվեին... Իր երկու գանձերին հիշելով տիկին Արմինեի դեմքին պայծառ ժպիտ հայտնվեց....հիմա նա ավելի շատ ապագայում էր ծրագրում հիշարժան օրերը՝երեխաների հետ երկար ճանապարհ ուներ անցենոլու..... Տիկին Արմինեի կամացուկ երգը կտրվեց դռան թակոցից... Աղջկա ժամանելու համար դեռ վաղ էր, բայց ուրիշ եկող դժվար թե լիներ...
-Բացիր դուռը...Անի՛ ....
Սակայն կողպեքի ձայնի փոխարեն նորից լսվեցին թակոցներ....
Տիկին Արմինեն լրջացավ.... սրբեց ձեռքերը և շտապեց դուռը բացելու...... 
Տեսնելով մուտքի մոտ կանգնածին, զարմանքից շփոթվեց....

----------

John (07.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (07.02.2013), Արէա (07.02.2013), Դավիթ (09.02.2013)

----------


## John

–Բարև Ձեզ, ներեցե՛ք, այստե՞ղ է բնակվում Գևորգ Մինասյանը, – պաշտոնական տոնով հարցրեց մուտքի մոտ կանգնած քսանհինգին մոտ սևազգեստ երիտասարդը, թղթապանակը թևի տակ ավելի հարմարավետ տեղավորելով։
–Այո՞, ի՞նչ է պատահել որդուս, ո՞վ եք դուք, – զարմանքին ու շփոթմունքին գումարվեցին վախն ու  անհանգստությունը. տիկին Արմինեի ծնկները թուլացան, մի կերպ կարողացավ հենվել դռան բռնակին. ուժ չուներ այլևս որևէ բան ասելու...
– Շենգավիթ համայնքի ոստիկանությունից, քննիչ Կիրակոսյան, – վկայականը պարզելով ներկայացավ երիտասարդը, – կարելի՞ է, – և առանց թույլտվության սպասելու մի կերպ ներս խցկվեց կիսաբաց դռան արանքից։
Տիկին Արմինեին թվում էր՝ ուր որ է կուշաթափվի։ Մի կերպ ուշքի գալով քննիչին հրավիրեց հյուրասենյակ, որը ծառայում էր նաև որպես ճաշասենյակ, ննջասենյակ և չորանոց։
– Գուցե վերջապես խոսե՞ք, ասե՞ք թե ինչ է պատահել, ո՞ւր է տղաս, – հուզմունքից խողացող ձայնով հազիվ արտաբերեց տիկին Արմինեն
– Հանգստացեք, տիկի՛ն, լուրջ բան չկա, ամեն ինչ կարգին է, – և թունոտ քմծիծաղը դեմքին հազիվ լսելի ձայնով ավելացրեց, – առայժմ...

----------

Stranger_Friend (08.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (07.02.2013), Դավիթ (09.02.2013)

----------


## սկսնակ

- Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «առայժմ» - որդուն սպառնող վտանգի տագնապը սրել էր տիկին Արմինեի զգայարանները, և ո՛չ թունոտ քմծիծաղը, ո՛չ էլ գրեթե անլսելի ասվածը չէր կարող վրիպել նրա ուշադրությունից։ - Կասե՞ք, վերջապե՛ս, թե ինչ եք ուզում իմ որդուց։
- Մորքուր ջան, մի՛ անհանգստացի, դեռ բա՜ն էլ չենք ուզում․․․
Քննիչի հանկարծակի ընտանեվարի տոնը նորից շփոթմունք առաջացրեց տիկին Արմինեի մոտ, և անսպասելի հյուրը, օգտվելով դրանից, շարունակեց․
- Բայց թե ձեր որդու լավն եք ցանկանում, ասեք նրան, որ Անիից հեռու մնա, թե չէ լուրջ բաներ էլ կսկսեն պատահել․․․
Քննիչը արդեն ինչքան ժամանակ է հեռացել էր, իսկ տիկին Արմինեն դեռ անշարժացած նստած էր իր փոքրությամբ խեղդող ննջա-ճաշա-հյուրասենյակում․․․ ո՞վ է Անին․․․ ո՞ւմ հետ է կապնվել տղան․․․ ոստիկանությունը այս ամենի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի։ Առավոտվա հաճելի թեթև տրամադրությունից ոչ մի նշույլ չէր մնացել․․․ այդ բոլոր դժվար տարիների տանջանքներից մեծ մի նոր ծանրույթյուն էր սեղմում նրա կրծքին, որտեղից, ասես, փորձում էր դուրս թռնել ուժգնորեն բաբախող սիրտը․․․ Լուսնորդի նման վեր կացավ տեղից ու վերադարձավ տան գործերին․ այդ պահին ուրիշ ոչինչ չէր կարող անել։ Պետք էր անհապաղ խոսել Գևորգի հետ, անպայման հասկանալ թե այս ինչ պատմության մեջ էր ընկել իր տղան։
Որոշ ժամանակ անց դռան կողպեքի ձայնը լսվեց։ Վազելով միջանցք, տիկին Արմինեն տեսավ, որ տղան ժամանակից շուտ էր տուն եկել։ Մոտենալով որդուն և նրան գրկելով՝ չկարողացավ զսպել արցունքները։ Գևորգը շվարած էր․․․ մորը երբեք լացելիս չէր տեսել․ նույնիսկ ամենադժվար տարիներին մայրը չէր կորցրել իր կենսուրախությունը։ 
- Քեզ ի՞նչ եղավ, մայրի՛կ, - տղայի ձայնը անտակ դժբախտությամբ էր արձագանքում։ Նույնիսկ իր արցունքների միջով նկատելով որդու տխրությունը՝ նրան է՛լ ավելի ամուր գրկեց, ու կամացուկ հարցրեց․
- Գառնուկս, ի՞նչ է պատահել։
- Է՜հ, մայրիկ․․․ - Գևորգը իր անձնականի առումով գաղտնապահ էր ընտանիքի անդամներից, բայց մոր արցունքները կարծես նրան էլ զգայացրեցին ու չկարողացավ մայրիկից թաքցնել իրեն ճնշողը, - մայրիկ, Անին ինձ այլևս չի ուզում տեսնել․․․ ստիպեց՝ խոստանամ, որ երբեք չեմ փորձի իր հետ հանդիպել։
Տիկին Արմինեն նորից շփոթվեց․․․ անիծված օրը ոնց որ այս փափուկ կնոջ շփոթմունքների լարերից գործված լիներ։ Սթափվելով որդու լուրից՝ նա հետ քաշվեց ու լուռ նայելով որդուն՝ խորը շունչ քաշեց։ Գևորգը այդ պահին զգաց, որ մայրը ծերացել է, ու չնայած դիմագծերը դեռ թաքցնում էին իրական տարիքը, բայց ուսերին բեռ դարձած տարիների հոգնածությունը կարծես կարացնում էր նրա կեցվածքը։
Տիկին Արմինեն նորից ամուր գրկեց տղային և մի անսահման բարությամբ, որին միայն մայրերն են ընդունակ, որդու մազերը խառնելով, արցունքները այտերին ժպտալով ասաց․
- Գառնո՜ւկս․․․ Անիները դեռ կգա՜ն ու կգնա՛ն․․․

----------

John (09.02.2013), Stranger_Friend (09.02.2013), Դավիթ (09.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ժող, մի քիչ շատ գրեք:

----------

John (09.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.02.2013)

----------


## John

Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ Անծանոթը լուրջ չէր մոտեցել էս պատմվածքի սկիզբը գրելուն։ Եթե այն վերնագրված է «Խառնաշփոթ»՝ էդ չի նշանակում, որ պետք է մտքերը արտահայտել ցիր ու ցան եղած, կետադրական նշաններին ուշադրություն չդարձնել, բազմակետերը 5-6 կետով գրել, գրածը չխմբագրել ու շարունակողին էլ սահմանափակել վերջաբանով: 



> Տիկին Արմինեն լրջացավ.... սրբեց ձեռքերը և շտապեց դուռը բացելու......


Եթե այս նախադասությամբ ավարտվեր՝ շատ ավելի հաճելի, հեշտ ու ավելի մեծ հավանականությամբ հաջող հնարավոր կլիներ շարունակել։ Հազար ու մի բան կարող էր պատահել դուռը բացելուց հետո, բայց



> Տեսնելով մուտքի մոտ կանգնածին, զարմանքից շփոթվեց....


ստեղ կամ եկողը նախկին սիրեկանը պետք ա լիներ, կամ հարևանուհին՝ դանակը մեջքից խփած, կամ էլ նման սրտաճմլիկ ինչ–որ բան... Որոշեցի շարունակել այլ կերպ, բայց վերջում որ կարդացի հասկացա, որ անծանոթ մարդու տեսնելիս զարմանքից չեն շփոթվում... քննիչին քաղաքացիական հագուստով ներկայացրեցի, որ գոնե պատմվածքը ավարտողին մի քիչ լայն հնարավորություն տամ՝ էդ մարդը կարող էր հեչ էլ քննիչ չլինել) Ամեն դեպքում ինչ էլ որ ուզում էի անել, կարծում եմ, հաջող չստացվեց... Արդյունքում  որ Սկսնակին կրակը քցեցինք) Չգիտեմ կողմնակի հայացքով էս ստեղծագործությունը ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում, բայց իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի որպես փորձ կարող է ծառայել, համենայնդեպս ինձ համար, իսկ որևէ արժեք այն, ցավոք, չի ներկայացնում իրենից։
Ինչ–որ մեկնաբանությունս պատմվածքի իմ հատվածից երկար ստացվեց )

----------

Դավիթ (10.02.2013), Ուլուանա (10.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Երկրորդը վատ չեր, բայց քիչ էր գրված: Երրորդի սկիզբը խոստումնալից էր, սակայն հետո առաջինին նմանվեց:

Մեֆի ասած ստրուկտուրայով շարժվեմ:

1. Ամուսնու սիրած ժաշն էր եփում, դժվար կյանքը հիշում ու դուռը թակեցին:  Բազմակետերի հեղեղ...

2. Երիտասարդ քննիչը, թունոտ քմծիծաղով:

3. "- Գառնո՜ւկս․․․ Անիները դեռ կգա՜ն ու կգնա՛ն․․․" Լավ, ինչու՞ քննիչը պետք ա ասի, որ տղան չհանդիպի աղջկա հետ:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.02.2013), Srtik (10.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երկրորդը վատ չեր, բայց քիչ էր գրված: Երրորդի սկիզբը խոստումնալից էր, սակայն հետո առաջինին նմանվեց:
> 
> Մեֆի ասած ստրուկտուրայով շարժվեմ:
> 
> 1. Ամուսնու սիրած *ժաշն* էր եփում, դժվար կյանքը հիշում ու դուռը թակեցին:  Բազմակետերի հեղեղ...
> 
> 2. Երիտասարդ քննիչը, թունոտ քմծիծաղով:
> 
> 3. "- Գառնո՜ւկս․․․ Անիները դեռ կգա՜ն ու կգնա՛ն․․․" Լավ, ինչու՞ քննիչը պետք ա ասի, որ տղան չհանդիպի աղջկա հետ:


շատ դուրս եկավ…

----------

Դավիթ (09.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> շատ դուրս եկավ…



Հա, էդ ճ-ն ու ժ-ն միշտ խառնում եմ տրանսլիտում: :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.02.2013)

----------


## սկսնակ

> Երկրորդը վատ չեր, բայց քիչ էր գրված: Երրորդի սկիզբը խոստումնալից էր, սակայն հետո առաջինին նմանվեց:
> 
> Մեֆի ասած ստրուկտուրայով շարժվեմ:
> 
> 1. Ամուսնու սիրած ժաշն էր եփում, դժվար կյանքը հիշում ու դուռը թակեցին:  Բազմակետերի հեղեղ...
> 
> 2. Երիտասարդ քննիչը, թունոտ քմծիծաղով:
> 
> 3. "- Գառնո՜ւկս․․․ Անիները դեռ կգա՜ն ու կգնա՛ն․․․" Լավ, ինչու՞ քննիչը պետք ա ասի, որ տղան չհանդիպի աղջկա հետ:


Ինձ համար ամենաթույլը հենց երկրորդ հատվածն էր, երևի նաև որ չեմ սիրում երկխոսություններով շարադրանք։ Իսկ տղան աղջկան չհանդիպել ասողը կարող է և ոչ-մասնագիտական նկատառումներով դա ասել, սակայն և օգտագործել իր պաշտոնն ու կապերը «բաները լրջացնելու» համար։ Երրորդ հատվածի առաջինին նվանվելն էլ միտումնալից էր։ Մի ձև պետք է հատվածները իրար հետ կապված լինեն թե՞ ոչ։ Համենայն դեպս առաջին հատվածում ես տեսել եմ միայն մեկ բան՝ օջաղի կնոջ ու մոր գրեթե կայացած կերպար ու փորձել եմ իմ հատվածով այդ կերպարին բնորոշող կոնկրետ դրվագ էլ տալ։

Ու այս երկու օրը Մեֆի մեկնաբանություններում էլ այս մեկնաբանությունում էլ տեսնում եմ մի մեծ թերություն․ շատ եք կենտրոնանում սյուժեի վրա այլ ոչ թե շնչի, կերպարների, պատմվածքի «message»-ի վրա։ Իհարկե կմախք պետք է լինի, ինչը իմ կարծիքով այս պատմվածքում կա, բայց դրանից բացի պետք չէ կառչել եղած-չեղածից ու հավատալի կամ անհավատալի լինելուց։ Ի վերջո հո հատվածներ գրողները չեն փորձում տեսականորեն կատարյալ պատմվածքի դասագրքային օրինակներ կերտել․ բոլորս էլ մեր ասելիքը ունենք, մեր «ես»-ն ենք ներդնում միասնորեն կերտված կերպարների և իրենց կենսուղու մեջ, նույնիսկ եթե այդ «ես»-երը արտահայտվում են մեր երևակայության պարագծով։

----------

Դավիթ (09.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ինձ համար ամենաթույլը հենց երկրորդ հատվածն էր, երևի նաև որ չեմ սիրում երկխոսություններով շարադրանք։ Իսկ տղան աղջկան չհանդիպել ասողը կարող է և ոչ-մասնագիտական նկատառումներով դա ասել, սակայն և օգտագործել իր պաշտոնն ու կապերը «բաները լրջացնելու» համար։ Երրորդ հատվածի առաջինին նվանվելն էլ միտումնալից էր։ Մի ձև պետք է հատվածները իրար հետ կապված լինեն թե՞ ոչ։ Համենայն դեպս առաջին հատվածում ես տեսել եմ միայն մեկ բան՝ օջաղի կնոջ ու մոր գրեթե կայացած կերպար ու փորձել եմ իմ հատվածով այդ կերպարին բնորոշող կոնկրետ դրվագ էլ տալ։
> 
> Ու այս երկու օրը Մեֆի մեկնաբանություններում էլ այս մեկնաբանությունում էլ տեսնում եմ մի մեծ թերություն․ շատ եք կենտրոնանում սյուժեի վրա այլ ոչ թե շնչի, կերպարների, պատմվածքի «message»-ի վրա։ Իհարկե կմախք պետք է լինի, ինչը իմ կարծիքով այս պատմվածքում կա, բայց դրանից բացի պետք չէ կառչել եղած-չեղածից ու հավատալի կամ անհավատալի լինելուց։ Ի վերջո հո հատվածներ գրողները չեն փորձում տեսականորեն կատարյալ պատմվածքի դասագրքային օրինակներ կերտել․ բոլորս էլ մեր ասելիքը ունենք, մեր «ես»-ն ենք ներդնում միասնորեն կերտված կերպարների և իրենց կենսուղու մեջ, նույնիսկ եթե այդ «ես»-երը արտահայտվում են մեր երևակայության պարագծով։



Լավ, թողնենք մի կողմ ընկալումները, բայց չէ՞ր կարելի ավելի հետաքրքիր ուղղությունով գնալ, քան` քննիչի զգուշացումը աղջկա համար: Անպայման չի նմանվել առաջինին, հատկապես` նա վերջացրել էր խորհրդավոր դռան թակոցով:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Ես պատմվածքի հիմքը ի սկզբանե դրել եմ Տիկին Արմինեի վրա, սա նրա պատմությունն էր և դուռը բացելուց շփոթմունք եմ ցույց տվել հենց դրա համար, որ եկողը կապ ունենա Տիկին Արմինեի հետ... դժվար ապրուստը, ամուսնությունը չհիշելը ևս նրա նշանն էր, որ անցյալում խորհրդավոր բան է տեղի ունեցել, ես փորձել եմ հասկացնել դա.. Երևի ճիշտ չեմ կարողացել, որ John-ը պատմությունը գցեց տղայի վրա, իսկ սկսնակ-ը գլխավոր հերոսը տղային սարքեց, արդյունքում սկիզբն ու ավարտը դարձան իրար հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեցող.... Պատմությունը շարունակություն չի ունեցել, այն ոչ մի տեղից կտրված չի, որ շարունակելը բարդ լիներ, ուղղակի ինձ թվում է Ջոհնը սղալ ուղղություն տվեց, սակայն ստեղծված վատ խառնաշփոթը երեքիս տարբեր ոճերի մեջ էր....

----------


## սկսնակ

> Ես պատմվածքի հիմքը ի սկզբանե դրել եմ Տիկին Արմինեի վրա, սա նրա պատմությունն էր և դուռը բացելուց շփոթմունք եմ ցույց տվել հենց դրա համար, որ եկողը կապ ունենա Տիկին Արմինեի հետ... դժվար ապրուստը, ամուսնությունը չհիշելը ևս նրա նշանն էր, որ անցյալում խորհրդավոր բան է տեղի ունեցել, ես փորձել եմ հասկացնել դա.. Երևի ճիշտ չեմ կարողացել, որ John-ը պատմությունը գցեց տղայի վրա, *իսկ սկսնակ-ը գլխավոր հերոսը տղային սարքեց*, արդյունքում սկիզբն ու ավարտը դարձան իրար հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեցող.... Պատմությունը շարունակություն չի ունեցել, այն ոչ մի տեղից կտրված չի, որ շարունակելը բարդ լիներ, ուղղակի ինձ թվում է Ջոհնը սղալ ուղղություն տվեց, սակայն ստեղծված վատ խառնաշփոթը երեքիս տարբեր ոճերի մեջ էր....


չի եղել տենց բան  :Wink:  իմ հատվածում քննիչն ու տղան միայն գործիքներ են Արմինեի կերպարը հարթելու համար

----------


## Շինարար

> ինձ թվում է Ջոհնը սղալ ուղղություն տվեց


Ոնց չեմ սիրում, որ էս նախագծում էսպիսի բան են ասում, հատկապես համահեղինակները: Եթե գնացել եք դաշինքի առանց նախապայմանների, էլ սխալ ուղղություն չկա, քո գրածից էն կողմ պատմվածքը էլ քոնը չի, հաշտվի: Երկու դժբախտ փորձ էլ ես ունեմ էս նախագծում, ծեծված ա, երազ ա, երազ չի, քաք տրորեց, պետք չէր տրորել, ֆայլը փակեց, այ մարդ, ես, իմ փայը, ոնց ուզում եմ շարունակում եմ: Էն վաղտ իբր թեթև տարա, բայց դրա համար էլ էլ չեմ մասնակցում  :Beee:

----------

Ingrid (09.02.2013), Srtik (10.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.02.2013), Տրիբուն (10.02.2013)

----------


## սկսնակ

> Լավ, թողնենք մի կողմ ընկալումները, բայց չէ՞ր կարելի ավելի հետաքրքիր ուղղությունով գնալ, քան` քննիչի զգուշացումը աղջկա համար: Անպայման չի նմանվել առաջինին, հատկապես` նա վերջացրել էր խորհրդավոր դռան թակոցով:


նա վերջացրել էր ոչ միայն թակոցով, այլ նաև «Անի՛»-ով, իսկ դու քննիչ տուն բերեցիր։ Տարբեր ուղղությունների մասին եմ մտածել, բայց մնացած բոլորը շատ էին հատվածս երկարացնելու, ինչը առաջին երկու հատվածների կարճությունից խիստ տարբերվելու էր։ Երկրորդ հատվածը իմ գլխին մենակ քննիչ քցեց իր թունոտ քմծիծողով, այն էլ սկզբից Անի՛, հետո՝ Գևորգին ուզելու հակասությամբ․․․ միգուցե կարելի էր ավելի հետաքրքիր սարքել, բայց դա նաև անհապաղ հեռացնելու էր տիկին Արմինեի կերպարից։ Մի հարց տամ, այս սյուժեով բեմադրության կգնաի՞ք (պատկերացրեք որ դերասանները փայլուն են)։

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ոնց չեմ սիրում, որ էս նախագծում էսպիսի բան են ասում, հատկապես համահեղինակները: Եթե գնացել եք դաշինքի առանց նախապայմանների, էլ սխալ ուղղություն չկա, քո գրածից էն կողմ պատմվածքը էլ քոնը չի, հաշտվի: Երկու դժբախտ փորձ էլ ես ունեմ էս նախագծում, ծեծված ա, երազ ա, երազ չի, քաք տրորեց, պետք չէր տրորել, ֆայլը փակեց, այ մարդ, ես, իմ փայը, ոնց ուզում եմ շարունակում եմ: Էն վաղտ իբր թեթև տարա, բայց դրա համար էլ էլ չեմ մասնակցում


Կարծում եմ եստեղ ոչ նեղանալու բան կա, ոչ վիրավորելու, պատմություն է քննարկում ենք... Ես իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում, Ջոնը՝ իր, սկսնակը՝ իր... ես ոչ մեղք բարդելու մտադրություն ունեմ, ոչ սխալ հանելու, իսկ եթե իմ խոսքը վիրավորել է ներողություն եմ խնդրում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …
> 
> Ու այս երկու օրը Մեֆի մեկնաբանություններում էլ այս մեկնաբանությունում էլ տեսնում եմ մի մեծ թերություն․ շատ եք կենտրոնանում սյուժեի վրա այլ ոչ թե շնչի, կերպարների, պատմվածքի «message»-ի վրա։ …


Մեֆի գրածները ճիշտ չես մեկնաբանում… Մեֆը սյուժեի վրա չի կենտրոնանում, այլ կենտրոնանում ա սյուժեի զարգացման ու ընկալման վրա… սրանք հիմնովին տարբեր բաներ են… ու կերպարներն ու մեսեջը կառուցվում ա սյուժեի ընկալման ու զարգացման հիման վրա… էտ ա կարկասը…

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> չի եղել տենց բան  իմ հատվածում քննիչն ու տղան միայն գործիքներ են Արմինեի կերպարը հարթելու համար


Բայց կարծում եմ կարելի էր ամբողջովին չշրջել պատմությունը.. ամեն դեպքում ավելի կարևոր է երկրորդը երրորդի հետ կապ ունենա, քան առաջինը երրորդի....

----------

Դավիթ (09.02.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարծում եմ եստեղ ոչ նեղանալու բան կա, ոչ վիրավորելու, պատմություն է քննարկում ենք... Ես իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում, Ջոնը՝ իր, սկսնակը՝ իր... ես ոչ մեղք բարդելու մտադրություն ունեմ, ոչ սխալ հանելու, իսկ եթե իմ խոսքը վիրավորել է ներողություն եմ խնդրում...


Ինձնից պետք չի ներողություն խնդրել, ես ինչ կապ ունեմ, ուղղակի, եսիմ, ես տենց բան չէի ասի, սխալ ուղղությունը ո՞րն ա:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ինձնից պետք չի ներողություն խնդրել, ես ինչ կապ ունեմ, ուղղակի, եսիմ, ես տենց բան չէի ասի, սխալ ուղղությունը ո՞րն ա:


Վերջինը Ջոհնին էր ուղղված... մի կենտրոնացեք բառերի վրա, փորձեք վերացական նայել, իմաստը հասկանալ...

----------


## Շինարար

> Վերջինը Ջոհնին էր ուղղված... մի կենտրոնացեք բառերի վրա, փորձեք վերացական նայել, իմաստը հասկանալ...


Շնորհակալ եմ, այսուհետև կփորձեմ:

----------

Անվերնագիր (09.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Մի հարց տամ, այս սյուժեով բեմադրության կգնաի՞ք (պատկերացրեք որ դերասանները փայլուն են)։



Ոչ... Երևի որ առաջին անգամ էի մասնակցում համատեղ պատմվածքներին չգիտեի ինչպես պիտի սկսեմ, որ տարբեր շարունակությունների հետ համահունչ լինի... Բայց այնուամենայնիվ դեմ չէի լինի կրկին մասնակցել, ուղղակի ոչ սկսող :Smile: ....

----------


## Դավիթ

> նա վերջացրել էր ոչ միայն թակոցով, այլ նաև «Անի՛»-ով, իսկ դու քննիչ տուն բերեցիր։ Տարբեր ուղղությունների մասին եմ մտածել, բայց մնացած բոլորը շատ էին հատվածս երկարացնելու, ինչը առաջին երկու հատվածների կարճությունից խիստ տարբերվելու էր։ Երկրորդ հատվածը իմ գլխին մենակ քննիչ քցեց իր թունոտ քմծիծողով, այն էլ սկզբից Անի՛, հետո՝ Գևորգին ուզելու հակասությամբ․․․ միգուցե կարելի էր ավելի հետաքրքիր սարքել, բայց դա նաև անհապաղ հեռացնելու էր տիկին Արմինեի կերպարից։ Մի հարց տամ,* այս սյուժեով բեմադրության կգնաի՞ք* (պատկերացրեք որ դերասանները փայլուն են)։


Ոչ :Smile:

----------


## սկսնակ

> Մեֆի գրածները ճիշտ չես մեկնաբանում… Մեֆը սյուժեի վրա չի կենտրոնանում, այլ կենտրոնանում ա սյուժեի զարգացման ու ընկալման վրա… սրանք հիմնովին տարբեր բաներ են… ու կերպարներն ու մեսեջը կառուցվում ա սյուժեի ընկալման ու զարգացման հիման վրա… էտ ա կարկասը…


սյուժեի զարգացումն ու ընկալումն էլ էլի սյուժեի մաս են։ Կերպարը կարող է կառուցվել և սյուժեն խառնաշփոթի բերելու հիման վրա կամ ամենևին՝ սյոժեի պակասի։ Չգիտեմ, միգուցե և սխալ եմ ընկալում մեկնաբանությունները, բայց այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ գրողներից պահանջում եք հեշտ ու թեթև ու կարևորը հավատալի ու կենսական գործ։ Ախր այդ տիպի գործերը մետրոյում են կարդում, որ տեղ հասնելուն պես՝ մոռանան։ Ինձ ամենաթանկ գրական գործերից շատերը դժվարությամբ եմ կարդացել, նույն հատվածները բազում անգամ վերընթերցելով, որոշ բառերի, դրվագների ու կերպարների վրա գլուխկոնծի տալով, միևնույնը մի քանի տարբեր ձևերով մեկնաբանելով, ինքս ինձ համոզելով ու փորձելով հասկանալ թե ինչ է ուզեցել գրողը ասել և ինչը թաքցնել, այլ ոչ թե ծամել բերանս դրել։ Կարծում եմ սա գրական գործը որպես արվեստի գործ կամ որպես «entertainment» ընկալելու տարբերությունն է։ Ոչ ամեն արվեստի գործ է ստեղծված զվարճացնելու համար, և ոչ ամեն հաճելի ընթերցվողն է արվեստի գործ․․․

----------

Stranger_Friend (10.02.2013)

----------


## սկսնակ

> Ոչ


հմմմ․․․ իսկ ես կգնայի․․․ ոչ թե նրա պատճառով, որ կայացած գործ է, այլ որ այնքան տարբեր խաղերի հնարավորություն է տալիս։ Չոր շարադրված գործ չի, մարդկային կենսափորձի, հույզերի ու հարաբերությունների վրա հիմնված պատմություն է, որտեղ բոլոր կայացած իրական դեպքերը միայն երկրորդական են։ Ու սրա պատճառով գտնում եմ, որ ընթերցողին էլ է հարուստ մտածելու ու լրացնելու հնարավորություն տալիս։ Ամեն անգամ առաջին հատվածը ընթերցելով Արմինեի կերպարը մոտս մի քիչ տարբեր է ընկալվում։ Քննիչն էլ երկրորդ հատվածում տարբեր դիմագծեր է ստանում, երրորդ հատվածում էլ փորձել եմ ընդհանրապես աբստրակցիա ստեղծել՝ թաքցնելով այդ Անիի ու քննիչի խառնված կապը։ Եսիմ․․․ թո՞ւյլ է՝ այո՛․․․ բայց կարծում եմ իր հմայքը ունի գործը։

----------


## John

> Այս սյուժեով բեմադրության կգնաի՞ք


Սկսնակ ջան, արի չմոռանանք, որ մենք ներկայացման սցենար չէինք գրում... ու նույնիսկ ցանկացած լավ ու հաջողված պատմվածք մինչև ներկայացման սցենար դառնալը ահագին վերամշակվում է  :Wink: 




> դուռը բացելուց շփոթմունք եմ ցույց տվել հենց դրա համար, որ եկողը կապ ունենա Տիկին Արմինեի հետ... *դժվար ապրուստը*, ամուսնությունը չհիշելը ևս նրա նշանն էր, որ *անցյալում խորհրդավոր բան է տեղի ունեցել*, ես փորձել եմ հասկացնել դա..


Անծանոթ ջան,  ես ՀԱՏՈՒԿ եկողին տիկին Արմինեի անցյալի հետ չկապեցի, որ չդառնար շաբլոն ու կանխատեսելի։ 
Ու մեկ էլ ես ահավոր չեմ սիրում սուտը, թեկուզ պատմվածքների մեջ։ Հա, էլի կարող են կերպարները հորինված լինել, բայց գրելուց պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ ոչ մի բան կեղծ չլինի, որ կարդացողը հավատա, որ էդ իրական է, ինչքան էլ իմանա, որ հորինված է։ Ես որ պատմվածքի մեջ գրեմ 



> Ուրբաթ լույս երեքշաբթի գիշերը


Էդ հաստատ կշեղի ու կխանգարի կարդալ։ Էլ չեմ ասում ճշգրիտ գիտությունների հետ առընչվող մարդու համար էդ ինչ է  նշանակում...  :LOL:  Խոսքս հետևյալ մասին է վորաբերում՝



> ամուսնական վկայագրի տակ ստորագրելը այնքան սովորական եղավ, որ երևի օրն էլ կմոռանար, եթե դա չլիներ Սուրբ Ծննդյան օրը


Էս մասը սուտ է, ինչը հենց սկզբից աչքովս ընկավ ու մի տասը րոպե մենակ էս մասի վրա էի խորացել... Սուրբ Ծննդյան օրը ոչ աշխատանքային օր է ու ԶԱԳՍը (հայկական տարբերակը չգիտեմ) չի աշխատում։ Մանրուք է, բայց պետք է գրելիս ուշադրություն դարձնել։

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր կարծիքների, դիտողությունների համար։

----------

Շինարար (09.02.2013), Ուլուանա (10.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> սյուժեի զարգացումն ու ընկալումն էլ էլի սյուժեի մաս են։ Կերպարը կարող է կառուցվել և սյուժեն խառնաշփոթի բերելու հիման վրա կամ ամենևին՝ սյոժեի պակասի։ Չգիտեմ, միգուցե և սխալ եմ ընկալում մեկնաբանությունները, բայց այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ գրողներից պահանջում եք հեշտ ու թեթև ու կարևորը հավատալի ու կենսական գործ։ Ախր այդ տիպի գործերը մետրոյում են կարդում, որ տեղ հասնելուն պես՝ մոռանան։ Ինձ ամենաթանկ գրական գործերից շատերը դժվարությամբ եմ կարդացել, նույն հատվածները բազում անգամ վերընթերցելով, որոշ բառերի, դրվագների ու կերպարների վրա գլուխկոնծի տալով, միևնույնը մի քանի տարբեր ձևերով մեկնաբանելով, ինքս ինձ համոզելով ու փորձելով հասկանալ թե ինչ է ուզեցել գրողը ասել և ինչը թաքցնել, այլ ոչ թե ծամել բերանս դրել։ Կարծում եմ սա գրական գործը որպես արվեստի գործ կամ որպես «entertainment» ընկալելու տարբերությունն է։ Ոչ ամեն արվեստի գործ է ստեղծված զվարճացնելու համար, և ոչ ամեն հաճելի ընթերցվողն է արվեստի գործ․․․


Որ ավելի պատկերավոր լինի ասածս, ճարտարապետությունից օգտվեմ, դա ինձ ավելի հարազատ ա… 

Բնակելի տունը նախագծվել ա մարդու ստեղծված օրվանից, բայց միշտ էլ տարբեր ա նախագծվել նույնիսկ նույն ժամանակաշրջանում… իսկ դա ինչից ա կախված… կյանքի ընկալումից… դա միշտ փոփոխվող ֆակտոր ա… սիրո ընկալումը, տառապանքի ընկալումը և այլն… 

Ես կենտրոնացել էի սյուժեի զարգացման վրա, այսինքն ընկալման… մենք սերը նույն կերպ չենք ընկալում այսօր ինչպես տաս կամ քսան տարի առաջ… թե չէ կկառուցեինք ու կգրեինք նույն բանը… 

Հասարակությունը, մարդը հավերժ զարգացող են…

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Սկսնակ ջան, արի չմոռանանք, որ մենք ներկայացման սցենար չէինք գրում... ու նույնիսկ ցանկացած լավ ու հաջողված պատմվածք մինչև ներկայացման սցենար դառնալը ահագին վերամշակվում է 
> 
> 
> Անծանոթ ջան,  ես ՀԱՏՈՒԿ եկողին տիկին Արմինեի անցյալի հետ չկապեցի, որ չդառնար շաբլոն ու կանխատեսելի։ 
> Ու մեկ էլ ես ահավոր չեմ սիրում սուտը, թեկուզ պատմվածքների մեջ։ Հա, էլի կարող են կերպարները հորինված լինել, բայց գրելուց պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ ոչ մի բան կեղծ չլինի, որ կարդացողը հավատա, որ էդ իրական է, ինչքան էլ իմանա, որ հորինված է։ Ես որ պատմվածքի մեջ գրեմ 
> 
> Էդ հաստատ կշեղի ու կխանգարի կարդալ։ Էլ չեմ ասում ճշգրիտ գիտությունների հետ առընչվող մարդու համար էդ ինչ է  նշանակում...  Խոսքս հետևյալ մասին է վորաբերում՝
> 
> Էս մասը սուտ է, ինչը հենց սկզբից աչքովս ընկավ ու մի տասը րոպե մենակ էս մասի վրա էի խորացել... Սուրբ Ծննդյան օրը ոչ աշխատանքային օր է ու ԶԱԳՍը (հայկական տարբերակը չգիտեմ) չի աշխատում։ Մանրուք է, բայց պետք է գրելիս ուշադրություն դարձնել։
> ...


Եստեղ չեմ կարող մի գաղտնիք չբացել :Jpit: ... իմ գրված հատվածում ամեն ինչ իրական էր, ուղղակի շարունակություն չունեցող, սովորական առօրեայից վերցրած հատված, ու այդ Սուրբ Ծննդյան ամուսնությունն էլ հենց ծնողներիս ամուսնության օրն եմ նշել :LOL: .....

Մի բան էլ.. պարտադիր չէր եկողը Տիկին Արմինեի սիրեկանը լինել,. կարող էր հին ծանոթ լինել, տեքստին չէր խանգարի :Wink: ...

----------

John (10.02.2013)

----------


## սկսնակ

> Սկսնակ ջան, արի չմոռանանք, որ մենք ներկայացման սցենար չէինք գրում... ու նույնիսկ ցանկացած լավ ու հաջողված պատմվածք մինչև ներկայացման սցենար դառնալը ահագին վերամշակվում է


իմ ասածը այն էր, որ եթե աֆիշ տեսնեիք մի բեմադրության հիմնված «Ancanot-ի, John-ի և սկսնակի համատեղ պատմվածքի վրա», ու պատմվածքը կարդացած լինելով, կգնայի՞ք։ Պարզ է որ վերամշակել է պետք, թե չէ էդ ի՜նչ դերասանուհի պիտի լինի որ Անծանոթի գրած հատվածը կատարի։  :Wink:

----------

John (10.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> իմ ասածը այն էր, որ եթե աֆիշ տեսնեիք մի բեմադրության հիմնված «Ancanot-ի, John-ի և սկսնակի համատեղ պատմվածքի վրա», ու պատմվածքը կարդացած լինելով, կգնայի՞ք։ Պարզ է որ վերամշակել է պետք, թե չէ էդ ի՜նչ դերասանուհի պիտի լինի որ Անծանոթի գրած հատվածը կատարի։


Խնդրում եմ հաշվի առեք որ սա իմ առաջին համատեղն էր, ես չէի պատկերացնի որ այսքան հակասական կլինեն իմ մտքերը ուրիշների մտքերի հետ :LOL: ....

----------


## Ուլուանա

Թող ներեն ինձ հեղինակները, բայց ես էստեղ պատմվածք չտեսա։ Սյուժե չկար ընդհանրապես։ Իմ պատկերացմամբ, տվյալ դեպքում սյուժեն կարելի էր երկու ձևով զարգացնել. մի դեպքում կարող էր, ասենք, տիկին Արմինեի կերպարի վրա կենտրոնացած լինել (սկիզբը դրա համար լավ հիմք էր տալիս), ու հետագա պատմվածքը հիմնված լիներ նրա պահվածքի ու ապրումների վրա՝ առանց ինչ–որ սուր սյուժետային վայրիվերումների, ուղղակի նրա կերպարի բացահայտումը լիներ՝ որպես կին, որպես մայր, ընդհանրապես որպես մարդ։ Մյուս դեպքում կարող էր էդ կերպարն ավելի շատ գործողություններով հարուստ սյուժեի շարունակության մեջ օգտագործվել։ Կամ էլ երկուսը միասին։ Ամեն դեպքում տիկին Արմինեի էդքան հանգամանալից բնութագիրը, անցած կյանքի պատմությունը ներկայացվելու դեպքում ենթադրվում էր, որ պիտի հետագայում էդ ամեն ինչը որևէ կերպ դրսևորվեր, զարգանար, ինչի նշույլ անգամ չերևաց հետագա պատմվածքում՝ ոչ երկրորդ, ոչ էլ երրորդ մասերում։ Փաստորեն, էդքան նախաբանը նրա համար էր, որ տիկին Արմինեն ընդամենը քննիչին հանդիպելով՝ վատանար, տղային հանդիպելով՝ լաց լիներ, վերջում էլ ասեր, որ Անիները կգան ու կգնան։ Էդքանը, կարծում եմ, ցանկացած մայր էլ էդ իրավիճակերնում կաներ՝ անկախ իր բնույթից  էլ, անցած կյանքից էլ։ 

Եղած սյուժեն էլ ոնց որ անդամահատված լիներ տարբեր տեղերից։ Նախ էն որ առաջին հատվածի վերջում «Անի» էին կանչել, ի՞նչ եղավ էդ հանգամանքի հետ։ Առաջին տրամաբանական կապն էդտեղ հոգին ավանդեց, քանի որ քննիչը Անի կանչելով չէր գա տիկին Արմինեի մոտ ու պահանջեր, որ նրա որդին էլ Անիի հետ գործ չունենա։ Էդ մեկ։ Հետո, լավ, Անի կանչելը մոռացանք, հաշտվեցինք երկրորդ հեղինակի ներմուծած իրականության հետ, բայց հիմա էլ հարց է առաջանում, թե ինչի էր հենց քննիչ եկել նրանց տուն էդ նեղ անձնական հարցը կարգավորելու համար։ Համ էլ, գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց մի քիչ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում, որ նման անձնական հարցերի հետ կապված ինչ–որ մեկը գնա ու տղայի մորը զգուշացնի դրա մասին։ Նման հարցերը, ինչքան գիտեմ, որպես կանոն, տղամարդիկ միշտ ձգտում են իրար հետ լուծել՝ առանց կողքից հարազատների ներքաշելու, հատկապես իգական սեռի ու հատկապես մայրերին։ Չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ համոզիչ չթվաց ինձ։ Վերջին հատվածի հեղինակն էլ իր հերթին ոչ միայն անտեսել է նախորդների գրածը՝ նախորդ հատվածներում առաջ քաշված թեման փակելով, այլև, կարելի է ասել, պատմվածքը թողել է անավարտ. ամեն գնով գլուխն ազատած լինելու ցանկություն էր նկատվում հեղինակի կողմից։ Չնայած որ ճիշտն ասեմ՝ ինձ էլ էդպիսի ծեծված անձնական պատմություն դեմ տային, ես էլ ամեն կերպ գլուխս ազատելու ցանկություն կունենայի կամ էլ ինձ էդպիսի անդուր ժառանգություն թողածներին հակառակ՝ կբռնեի ու լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղությամբ կտանեի սյուժեն, բայց, իհարկե, ուրիշ ուղղությամբ տանել ասելով՝ ոչ մի դեպքում չենք հասկանում արդեն գրված փաստերին հակասել։ Մինչդեռ երրորդ հատվածի հեղինակը հենց ինքն իր գրածին է հակասել՝ սկզբում քննիչի հետ խոսակցության ժամանակ ցույց տալով, որ տիկին Արմինեն ընդհանրապես գաղափար չունի՝ ով է Անին, ինչ կապ ունի իր տղայի հետ, բայց, չգիտես ինչու, պատմվածքի վերջում (որը նաև նույն օրվա վերջն էր), երբ որդուն հարցնում է, թե ինչ է պատահել, վերջինս էնպես է ասում, որ Անին իրեն այլևս չի սիրում, չի ուզում տեսնել, կարծես մայրը վաղուց գիտեր Անիին ու որդու՝ նրա հետ ունեցած հարաբերությունների մասին։ Մի խոսքով՝ հեղինակներն իրար հետ չեն համագործակցել։ Որ նայում ես, ամեն մեկի գրածն առանձին վատ չի շարադրված, ընդ որում՝ նույնիսկ երեք մասերի շարադրանքներն, իմ կարծիքով, բավական սահուն ներդաշնակվում են, բայց սյուժեի առումով՝ բոլորովին։

Մեկ էլ, Ancanot ջան, էդ բազմակետերն էդքան շատ մի դիր, էլի. դրանից գրվածքն ավելի տպավորիչ չի դառնում։ Բազմակետերի օգտագործումը որոշակի նպատակ ունի, իսկ երբ ամբողջ տեքստում դրանք կանոնավոր կերպով հաջորդում են միմյանց, իմաստը լրիվ կորցնում են՝ դառնալով ընդամենը աչքերը հոգնեցնող ավելորդ  կետեր։

Ժող, գրածներիցս, խնդրում եմ, չվիրավորվեք։ Հատուկ քննադատելու տրամադրվածություն չունեի ի սկզբանե, բայց կարդալուց հետո ուղղակի փորձել եմ, իմ կարծիքով, ակնհայտ չհաջողված պահերը ցույց տալ, որ դուք էլ ցանկության դեպքում հաշվի առնեք հետագայի համար։

Հ.Գ. Խայտառակ եղանք. գրառումս պատմվածքի ամենաերկար հատվածից էլ երկար ստացվեց։

----------

Alphaone (10.02.2013), Srtik (10.02.2013), Գալաթեա (10.02.2013), Դավիթ (10.02.2013)

----------


## սկսնակ

Ուլուանա, չնայած մեկնաբանություններիցդ մեծ մասին համաձայն չեմ, բայց միայն մի երկու կետ կնշեմ։ Մնացածը որոշ չափով արդեն վերը քննարկվել է։

Այն որ ամեն մայր դա կաներ․ ճիշտ ես նկատել, որ իմ շարադրանքից բխում էր, որ Արմինեն Անիի գոյության մասին չգիտի, ու այս պատճառով առաջինը, որ տղուն տեսնելուն պես պիտի տրամաբանորեն կատարվեր, դա՝ հնչեր «ո՞վ է Անին» հարցը։ Այդ հարցի բացակայությունը ահագին բան է տալիս Արմինեի կերպարին և, ըստ իս, ներդաշնակորեն կապում առաջին հատվածի բնութագրին։

Տղան իհարկե գիտի, որ մայրը Անիի մասին չի էլ լսել, բայց մայրական մտերմությունը հնարավորություն է տալիս նրան լոկ ասել, որ Անին չկա՝ համոզված լինելով, որ մայրը իրեն այդքանով էլ կհասկանա։ Սա էլ է ավելացնում մոր կերպարին․․․ 

Նաև տղային հարցաքննման բացակայությունը ու նրան այցելուի մասին հայտնելն էլ էր միտումնավոր։ Հուսով եմ չես ասի, որ կամայական մայր այսպես կվարվեր։ Դե իսկ Անի՛ կանչելն ու մորը ասելը այլ ոչ թե տղամարդկային ձևերով հարցերը լուծելը թողում եմ, որ ընթերցողը ինքը լրացնի։ Ես իհարկե սրանց պատասխանները ունեցել եմ հատվածս գրելուց, բայց իմ գրած հատվածի անբաժան մաս են այս բացթողումները։ Պետք չէ շարադրանքից սպասել բոլոր մանրամասնությունների պարզաբանում․ այդ դեպքում է՛լ ընթերցողի դերը ո՞րն է։

Չնայած բոլորն էլ քննադատեցին ու մի լավ խոսք ասող չեղավ  :Wink:  բայց ես գտնում եմ, որ պատմվածքը կա՛։ Ու բոլոր կերպարներն էլ հաջողված են, նույնիսկ... (drum roll!) Անիի։ Իսկ այն բոլոր հարցերը, որ առաջանում են (իբր թե սյուժեի բացակայությունից), փորձեք ինքնուրույն լրացնել։

Հ․Գ․ աչքիս պիտի վերջում ես էլ ասեմ պատմվածք չկա, թե չե մյուս երկու հեղինակները արդեն պատմվածքի վրա խաչ դրեցին, իսկ ես իմ կարծես իմ Գալաթեային եմ պաշտպանում քննադատողներից  :Wink:  (Գալաթեայի ականջն էլ կանչի)

----------


## Դավիթ

Սկիզբը լավ էր, մինչև էս մասը. "- Բայց թե ձեր որդու լավն եք ցանկանում, ասեք նրան, որ Անիից հեռու մնա, թե չէ լուրջ բաներ էլ կսկսեն պատահել․․․"

Դրանից հետո, ոչ մի արտասովոր բան ու ոչ մի դերասան էլ չէր կարող փրկել սյուժեն:

----------


## John

> Եղած սյուժեն էլ ոնց որ անդամահատված լիներ տարբեր տեղերից։ Նախ էն որ առաջին հատվածի վերջում «Անի» էին կանչել, ի՞նչ եղավ էդ հանգամանքի հետ։


Անահիտ ջան, «Անի» կանչում էր Տիկին Արմինեն՝ մտածելով որ հենց նա է եկողը, ասում էր, որ ներս մտնի, ի նկատի ունենալով, որ դուռը կողպած չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ինչպես ես հասկացա, առաջին պատմվածքում, Անին Գևորգի քույրն էր, բայց Սկսնակը ընտրեց Անի անունը տղայի ընկերուհու համար:

----------

John (10.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ինչպես ես հասկացա, առաջին պատմվածքում, Անին Գևորգի քույրն էր, բայց Սկսնակը ընտրեց Անի անունը տղայի ընկերուհու համար:


Ինձ էլ վերջնական պատմությունը կարդալուց այդ հարցն էր մտահոգում, ինչու Անի անունը հետագայում որպես սիրած աղջկա փոխեցին, եթե վարևումն նրա քույրն էր ու վերջին մի քանի տողը կարդալուց անընդհատ մտածում էի, կարող է հեղինակը հենց քրոջն է ի նկատի ունեցել, որ եղբայրը չխառնվի քննիչի և իր քրոջ հարաբերություններին :Xeloq:  ....խաչ քաշելու հետ համաձայն եմ, անձամբ ես շատ քիչ բան նկատեցի պատմվածքի մեջ և չեմ կարող ոչ մի կերպ այն հաջողված համարել... Մեծամասամբ համաձայն եմ Ուլուանայի հետ, բայց ոչ ամբողջությամբ... Ամեն դեպքում ինչ որ մի բան կար պատմվածքի մեջ, երևի հենց ստեղծված խառնաշփոթը փոքր ինչ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս :Think: ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարճ ասեմ. անկապ էր: Առաջին մասի վերաբերյալ՝ բազմակետերից սիրտս վատացավ:




> Ոնց չեմ սիրում, որ էս նախագծում էսպիսի բան են ասում, հատկապես համահեղինակները: Եթե գնացել եք դաշինքի առանց նախապայմանների, էլ սխալ ուղղություն չկա, քո գրածից էն կողմ պատմվածքը էլ քոնը չի, հաշտվի: Երկու դժբախտ փորձ էլ ես ունեմ էս նախագծում, ծեծված ա, երազ ա, երազ չի, քաք տրորեց, պետք չէր տրորել, ֆայլը փակեց, այ մարդ, ես, իմ փայը, ոնց ուզում եմ շարունակում եմ: Էն վաղտ իբր թեթև տարա, բայց դրա համար էլ էլ չեմ մասնակցում


Շին, արի իրար հետ գրենք  :Blush:  խոստանում եմ՝ խելոք կմնամ

----------

Srtik (11.02.2013), Գալաթեա (10.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես էլ եմ ուզում Շինի հետ գրեմ  :This:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.02.2013)

----------


## սկսնակ

> Անահիտ ջան, «Անի» կանչում էր Տիկին Արմինեն՝ մտածելով որ հենց նա է եկողը, ասում էր, որ ներս մտնի, ի նկատի ունենալով, որ դուռը կողպած չէ


հմմմ․․ մի 5 անգամ կարդացել էի առաջին հատվածը մինչև իմ հատվածը գրելը և ոչ մի անգամ մտքովս չէր անցել որ այդ ուղղակի խոսքը Արմինեինն էր։ Ու կարծել եմ թե դուռը թակողն է Անիին կանչում, որ դուռը բացի։ Ճիշտն ասած երբեք չեմ լսել, որ դուռը թակողին ներսից ասեն՝ բացիր դուռը։ Իմ իրականության մեջ միշտ էլ ասել են՝ *բաց է* դուռը։ Եվ ամեն դեպքում այդ տանը ապրող աղջիկը, իմ պատկերացմամբ, պիտի որ բանալի ունենար դուռը բացելու համար այլ ոչ թե դուռը թակեր։ Բայց մյուս նախադասությունը պիտի որ գլխի գցեր, որ Արմինեն սպասում էր դռի բացմանը այդ ասածից հետո․․․ սրա հանդեպ ուշադիր չէի։  :Sad:

----------


## սկսնակ

> Կարճ ասեմ. անկապ էր:


Իսկ մի քիչ ավելի ընդլայված կասե՞ս թե ինչն էր կոնկրետ անկապ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ մի քիչ ավելի ընդլայված կասե՞ս թե ինչն էր կոնկրետ անկապ։


Ուլուանան ասել ա արդեն: Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ:

----------

